# Massey transmission won't engage



## Lynn Hill Farm (Sep 3, 2018)

2000 Massey 4225 with less than 400 hours. Its a new tractor for me and my previous tractor experience is limited to several years with a Kubota 7800 so this is a BIG step up.

I was out cutting brush a couple days ago and after a couple hours work, shut the tractor down to survey. Returned to continue working after about 30 ~ 40 minutes.

Started up fine but transmission would not engage to move in fwd or reverse. No new noises, bells, whistles or warning lights; temp was in normal range ... just wouldn't engage.

I trudged back to the house and pulled out the manual to see if I could sort it out. Reviewed all the possible causes I could glean from the manual and went back to tractor, manual in hand.
Started her up and then she worked normally; no muss, no fuss and so I still don't know what the problem was.

It could be that I did not disengage the shuttle before turning off the tractor and I simply had to reset that but there was another fault that I read about suggesting that if there was pressure on both sides of the clutch pack then you would not be able to engage the transmission. This one I did not understand. IF this was the cause of the problem, would it correct by sitting for an hour or so?

Thank you for any help or advice.


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2018)

Hello and welcome to the Tractor Forum. We have some very knowledgeable and experienced members and although I have no experience with your tractor, I'm sure one or more of the members will help.

Here's your invitation to put your tractor in the Showcase (located under the TRACTOR button at the top of the page). A perk is that if you add your tractor to the Showcase, it becomes instantly eligible to be entered in our monthly tractor contest, in progress right now. Please be sure to add your vote for October's Tractor of the Month, which is found on the main Forum menu as the fourth category, listed as "Tractor of the month". The poll will start shortly and will be at the top of the page. Thank you for your vote, and again, welcome to The Tractor Forum!


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

The tractor is new to you, so you will have to learn all of the safety switch and operational requirements (like disengaging the shuttle before shutting down). For example, your safety system may prevent engaging the transmission with the parking brake "on".


----------

